# 2022 Kioti CS2220



## Josh2023 (9 d ago)

I have a cs2220 that doesn't like to start in the cold. I live in North Dakota and I have about 5 hours on this unit. I've tried cycling the key several time for the plugs but it doesn't want to start. It takes four or five cranks then it shakes for a few seconds. It will eventually start and smooth out but it is violent on first start up. I have premium fuel in it #1and the dealer says they don't sell block heaters for tractors that small. I am going to put a pan heater on it.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

If it is setting outside in below 0 temps then, this is probably normal, in my opinion.....I don't know about the cs models but on the 2017 2410 I had you could turn the key backwards and the glow plugs stayed on as long as you had the key turned backwards, to the left not to the right like you normally would to start it. If is was around 0 or below, I would do this for about 20 to 30 seconds then turn the key to start......Also, you might look into an oil dipstick heater vs an oil pan heater. Way easier to install and deal with.....Also, are you running straight number 1 diesel in it or a blend of number 1 and number 2 or number 2 with anti-gel additive?


----------



## Josh2023 (9 d ago)

unsquidly said:


> If it is setting outside in below 0 temps then, this is probably normal, in my opinion.....I don't know about the cs models but on the 2017 2410 I had you could turn the key backwards and the glow plugs stayed on as long as you had the key turned backwards, to the left not to the right like you normally would to start it. If is was around 0 or below, I would do this for about 20 to 30 seconds then turn the key to start......Also, you might look into an oil dipstick heater vs an oil pan heater. Way easier to install and deal with.....Also, are you running straight number 1 diesel in it or a blend of number 1 and number 2 or number 2 with anti-gel additive?


The dealer filled it for me wth number 1 our Cenex fuel in my area is rated for -30f according to the website. My light goes out on it's own regardless of turning the key left or right. This has a Daedong Kioti engine. It has been in the teens the last few days and it sits in a none heated shop. It shakes so bad on start up the fan hits the shroud slightly.


----------



## Rolex (11 mo ago)

This experience is more with cars but just because the glow plug light is on that doesn't mean the glow plug is getting power and just because the light has gone off it doesn't mean the power has stopped.

Can you use a test light to ensure you get power to the glow plugs when you think you are.

And use a meter to test each glow plug.

If some are bad and some are good it could account for the rough running till things heat up.

Infra-red thermometers are cheap and can tell you a lot, Scan the glow plugs before and during the start & the exhaust manifold as it is starting, a big difference in readings could point you in the right direction


----------



## Petunia (1 mo ago)

Josh2023 said:


> I've tried cycling the key several time for the plugs but it doesn't want to start.


Not trying to be a smart-ass here, but not quite sure what you mean by "cycling the key". On my Kioti (DK4210), when you turn the key to "on", the gauges sweep and then the error lights come on and off, then the glow plug light comes on.... and stays on for 5-6 seconds. I wait for that glow plug light to go out and then crank. So, if you are doing that process.... and waiting for the glow plug light to go out before cycling the key again.... I totally get it. But if you are cycling the key on then off without waiting for that glow-plug process.... that could be your problem.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

what about your throttle position..?
Have u tried bumping it between 1/2 & low idle.??
Give it a go..& definitely check the power to the gp’s..
Good luck


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Josh2023 said:


> The dealer filled it for me wth number 1 our Cenex fuel in my area is rated for -30f according to the website. My light goes out on it's own regardless of turning the key left or right. This has a Daedong Kioti engine. It has been in the teens the last few days and it sits in a none heated shop. It shakes so bad on start up the fan hits the shroud slightly.



It is still starting this hard with the temps in the teens? If so, that don't sound 100% right.....How close is the local dealer? If they are close, then I would almost be tempted to go there first thing in the morning and cold start one of theirs that has been setting outside and see what it does or check the power to the glow plugs on yours.......Either way, with temps in the teens mine would start a little hard but not as hard as you are describing.......


----------



## chiefsfan (Dec 30, 2021)

One can get power to the glow plugs and still not have that glow plug heating. I remove the glow plug, jump a couple wires from the battery to it while holding it. Will only take a few seconds to tell you if that glow plug is working or not. I had a Cub Cadet with a 3 cyl Kabota diesel that I replaced the glow plugs with full 12 volt plugs, rewired it for direct power through a relay from the battery to those plugs . Started a whole lot better. Most of those glow plug lights are a resistor type that lowers the voltage to the glow plugs to around 7 or 8 bolts. The extra 4 volts heats thing up much faster.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Ya gotta be real careful “holding” an active glow plug.!!
I’m sure your careful, but there are many folks out there who have no idea of how hot they get.. even after deactivating the gp, they still stay burning hot for awhile..
I pull them out myself.. and hook’m to a battery charger.. not only to SEE if they work but to COUNT and watch how long it takes for them to get CHERRY RED..
Most recently I had a customer drop off his tractor stating it had a “cold start” issue..
After checking the fuel pressure and any bleed back issues, I took the gp’s out and timed them..1, 1000, 2, 1000 all the way to 20.!!! before they got cherry red.!!
I went and bought another set and tested them BEFORE installing..
Guess what, they topped out at 8, 1000..!!
So between the customer not counting long enough,( it was an “OLD IH”)., and the bad spray pattern in the injectors..
He could resume his 10 second count and it roared to life..
I have yet to find a new glow plug that didn’t go over a 10 count before topping out..
And let’s not forget about the injectors..
“IF” the spray pattern is off and they aren’t atomizing the fuel correctly, your gonna have a hard/cold starting problem regardless of the glow plugs..
Happy tractoring..


----------



## chiefsfan (Dec 30, 2021)

You are 100% correct. I probably should have used different wording when testing the gp. Attach the ground wire and touch the tip of the gp with the hot wire. Spray pattern is very important for cold starts, even in warm weather as well as fuel economy and over all running smooth and putting out the power it was designed. Sold the Cub to help finance a Satoh with Mitsubishi diesel so have to learn all over again. Only a 2 cyl but don't like starting them unless I am going to use them enough to get them up to operating temp for a while.


----------



## kelley1 (Jun 26, 2021)

Josh2023 said:


> I have a cs2220 that doesn't like to start in the cold. I live in North Dakota and I have about 5 hours on this unit. I've tried cycling the key several time for the plugs but it doesn't want to start. It takes four or five cranks then it shakes for a few seconds. It will eventually start and smooth out but it is violent on first start up. I have premium fuel in it #1and the dealer says they don't sell block heaters for tractors that small. I am going to put a pan heater on it.


I'm sure there's an after market heater out there somewhere that will work, or a dipstick oil heater. Worst case, buy a cheap space heater and run it for 30 minutes ahead of starting.


----------



## chiefsfan (Dec 30, 2021)

When we were on the farm we had a Framall F20 with loader. Winter time and we needed it a steel 5 gal pain 2/3 full of corn cobs set on fire under the oil pan sure helped to crank that old girl over. I do mean crank, as in by hand.


----------



## Rolex (11 mo ago)

I suggested the IR thermometer, it will tell the temperature of each glow plug while in the motor, you can compare each plug and as the motor starts to fire you can pin point any cylinders no firing


----------

